# 150,000 points to whoever makes the best logo



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Believe it or not, my brother started his own cage fighting leauge down in Quebec. He needs an actual Logo for his new leauge. He is having a hard time wrapping his head around a logo.

Its called Full Force Kombat (Please do not flame the name, i'm just trying to help him out). He just wants some ideas to help him out.

This is how its going down.

I need this done GOOD. No offence but no amatuers at this stuff, i need someone whos REALLY good at using photoshop ect. I'm coming here cause i know theres a lot of talented and intelligent people on this forum who are good at this stuff.

Fists, Explosions, Crazy font. Or a basic Logo that gets the point across. I want to see a lot of imagination and thought into these. I'm going to accept all of your ideas and whichever logo me and brother decide on is the best i will award the creator 150k points. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

hmm if i have time I will get round to this. No promises though, but I have done things like this in the past elsewhere and won.


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

*might give it another go once i fill the requests from the paid members =]*


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

what ya think?


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

*nah i didn't draw it..i wish i was that good with the pen tool lol*


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Hes working on a cage, but he might get a ring. So i'm not exactly sure yet. 

The 2 logos so far are pretty good. Keep them comin. I'm gonna wait till about thursday and we'll see what we have then.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I trys some shiz.


----------



## /Clarence\ (Apr 10, 2007)

My attempt.:dunno:


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Good luck guys


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

How many sides does the cage have?


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

raymardo said:


> How many sides does the cage have?


8 sides i think


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Does anyone have any progress on the Logo or Logo(s) yet?

I'm leaving on a family trip for a week tomorrow, i was hoping to see some awesome ideas before then


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

we already left some homie


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*A little someyhing*

Here's something


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Interesting Logo, Ray. I kind of like it. I'll see what the bro thinks of it. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

raymardo said:


> Here's something
> 
> View attachment 746


Without trying to be funny, I'm on the fence with this logo. LOL

I'd probably alter it if he wanted to use it. Think of it as more of a rough draft.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*One more*

Another logo







Same with some bolts


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Sorry for lateness. I was having problems with my photoshop.










I'll see if I can get another one in.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

^ Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------

